# Looking for relocation advice for southern Maine



## RugHooker (Jul 18, 2020)

My name is Barbara and this is my first post/intro to Senior Forums. I enjoy rug hooking and working with fabric and fiber in general. I have been house hunting rather unsuccessfully along coastal Maine with a limited budget. I was hoping to find a place near a friend in Gorham or south. I am a western Massachusetts native and really love New England and would like to live in Maine to walk the beaches in the off-seasons and be active in the many fiber related groups I’ve heard of such as hooking , knitting , embroidery, etc. I would grateful for any information about the community of the Lewiston Auburn area. I look forward to ‘chatting '. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forums, Barbara.   Lewiston/Auburn seems quite a ways from the ocean.  Have you considered looking in the Biddeford area?

Since the arrival of Covid-19 it seems that the cost of homes and rentals in northern New England has gone up considerably and inventory is low.  Where I live homes in all price ranges are selling for significantly more than they would have a year ago and most don't stay on the market long at all.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Barbara!   In the late 70’s I lived in Kittery and it was such a beautiful area...  not up on current realty situation but I hope you find he place of your dreams!


----------



## RugHooker (Jul 19, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Welcome to the forums, Barbara.   Lewiston/Auburn seems quite a ways from the ocean.  Have you considered looking in the Biddeford area?
> 
> Since the arrival of Covid-19 it seems that the cost of homes and rentals in northern New England has gone up considerably and inventory is low.  Where I live homes in all price ranges are selling for significantly more than they would have a year ago and most don't stay on the market long at all.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Thank you.  I have been looking in Biddeford, Saco, Sanford And that whole area. I know the prices seem a little ridiculous for some of these places that are only 860 Square feet, and you’re right,some are


CinnamonSugar said:


> Welcome to the forum, Barbara!   In the late 70’s I lived in Kittery and it was such a beautiful area...  not up on current realty situation but I hope you find he place of your dreams!


thank you 
are on the market sometimes for only a few hours


----------

